

Show HN: Silicon Feelings - bradleygriffith
http://silicons.co

======
jboggan
This may sound silly but seeing this makes me feel more empathetic and
connected to people outside of my culture. These people are extremely
separated from me by distance and language but seeing these simple little
emotions play out across the world make them seem closer and more similar to
me.

~~~
bradleygriffith
I love this. Thank you.

------
anishkothari
This is a neat project! It looks great :-) What inspired you to create this?

It would be interesting for every emoji to link to the original tweet.

~~~
bradleygriffith
Initially I just wanted to explore some technologies I've been meaning to
learn (e.g.; Node, WebSockets, Angular, and Three.js). More than that though,
it had just been too long since I'd actually shipped something. :)

~~~
anishkothari
That's great! I hope you can keep shipping :)

------
sbilstein
I was really hoping this would just be a collection of sad comments from
disgruntled programmers

~~~
massappeal
i believe you're looking for startupsanonymous.com

